# Perinatologist interpreting an OB ultrasound and does consult



## caroline75771 (Jul 1, 2010)

There are times that our perinatologist while interpreting an OB ultrasound she may consult and manage a patient's on-going risks.  How is the best way to code for this?  I thought of a 22 modifier on the ultrasound code, but I understand that slows down processing by the insurance company as they usually want notes to acompany the claims.  A low level E&M with face to face documented will probably be bundled with the global pregnancy.  I'm outta ideas...help.

Thank you!


----------



## caroline75771 (Jul 7, 2010)

*ob ultrasound - 2nd request*

Does anyone have any suggestions? PLease..
Thank you.


----------



## mandi1310 (Jul 14, 2010)

At our office, we were told that seeing the perinatologist here is not considered routine ob care and that a seperate office visit can be billed out.  Usually he selects a 99213 or 99214.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cjbrock (Jul 15, 2010)

We charge the appropriate E&M with modifer 25 and use modifer 26 on the ultrasound charge.


----------



## caroline75771 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

